# Comprehension



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2004)

I thought I would share. I liked the concept


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 23, 2004)

Perfect answer.  I love symmetry.:rofl:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahhh. . . gotta love nerd humor.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is one for you... If an even number is divisible by one, two, or any of a series of numbers divisible by two, and a prime number is only divisible by one and itself, are there more even numbers than prime numbers?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

Assuming that you're referring to positive numbers, then yes, there must be more even numbers than prime numbers.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 24, 2004)

There is no upper limit to numbers.  So both populations, prime and even are essentially infinite.  You can't be more infinite than another infinite, so no there are not more even numbers than prime numbers.

Lamont


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Assuming that you're referring to positive numbers, then yes, there must be more even numbers than prime numbers.


Throw negative numbers in too and you would still be wrong. Blindside got it. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahhh, but at any point you should choose to stop and measure, you would find more even.  Unless you stop at 14 or less.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Ahhh, but at any point you should choose to stop and measure, you would find more even.  Unless you stop at 14 or less.


Well then you talking about infinity occuring with more frequncy than infinity, I suppose; Anywho, the rules did not include stopping at any point and measuring frequency. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still a nerd though.  You might be too.  I'm still formulating an opinion on that.  This thread got you closer...


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 24, 2004)

My head hurts.  :idunno: 

David


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 24, 2004)

An odd number is any number that is divisable by at least 1 and itself.

'0' - Zero is divisable by 1 which is zero. It is not divisable by itself, as that would be undefined, or illegal operation or what have you.

An even number is any number divisable by 2.

'0' - Zero is divisable by 2.

Therefore I will make the conjecture that there are more even numbers than odd numbers.

 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> An odd number is any number that is divisable by at least 1 and itself.
> 
> '0' - Zero is divisable by 1 which is zero. It is not divisable by itself, as that would be undefined, or illegal operation or what have you.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough :asian:


----------



## Taimishu (Jun 25, 2004)

I dont have the faintest idea what you are on about.
I can count my money who needs to know more?

David


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2004)

*blink*


----------

